# Shad action



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

A lil shad pattern i tried.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

The dot is too low.Nothing gonna hit that!  just messing.Hope you catch many monsters w/it.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> The dot is too low.Nothing gonna hit that!  just messing.Hope you catch many monsters w/it.


Lol iv always had better luck with the spot down low.thanks for the criticism.not movin it.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Bluegill...paint went on good for being a repaint.lil sanding did the trick to get most of the old paint off.


----------

